# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Fragen zum Elterngeld

## Lava

Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Antrag zum Elterngeld angeschaut, weil es ja immer hie, man knne das ja schon vor der Geburt ausfllen. ABER, das geht ja gar nicht, ohne Name und Geburtsdatum vom Kind und die Geburtsurkunde muss man doch auch vorlegen  :Nixweiss:  Also kann ich es doch erst nach der Geburt machen?

Auerdem gibt es da ein paar Punkte in dem Antrag, die ich nicht verstehe.

Punkt 1:




> Die Dauer des Erholungsurlaubs gilt als volle Erwerbsttigkeit im Sinne von  1 Abs. 1 Nr.4 BEEG.
> Wird nach der Geburt des Kindes Resturlaub genommen, werden die dem Urlaub zu Grunde
> liegenden wchentlichen Arbeitsstunden auf den jeweiligen Lebensmonat umgerechnet.


OK, wenn ich also direkt nach der Geburt 3 Wochen Resturlaub nehme, bekomme ich im ersten Lebensmonat des Kindes kein Elterngeld. Aber damit verfllt doch quasi ein Monat meiner 14 Monate Basiselterngeld?

Zweite Frage: so, wie ich das gelesen habe, soll man die Elternzeit erst ab Ende des Mutterschutzes (8 Wochen im Normalfall) beantragen. Darf ich denn whrend des Mutterschutzes berhaupt Resturlaub nehmen? Schlielich gilt das doch wie ein komplettes Beschftigungsverbot? Auch in der Broschre vom Bundesministerium fr Familie habe ich keine eindeutige Antwort auf diese Frage gefunden. Die Formulierung finde ich nicht eindeutig:




> 17 Erholungsurlaub
> 
> Fr den Anspruch auf bezahlten Erholungsurlaub und dessen Dauer gelten die Ausfallzeiten wegen mutterschutzrechtlicher Beschftigungsverbote als Beschftigungszeiten. Hat die Frau ihren Urlaub vor Beginn der Beschftigungsverbote nicht oder nicht vollstndig erhalten, so kann sie nach Ablauf der Fristen den Resturlaub im laufenden oder im nchsten Urlaubsjahr beanspruchen.


Heit das jetzt, ich sammle nur Anspruch an, oder dass ich den Urlaub auch tatschlich nehmen darf?

Letzte Frage: irgendwo im Antrag muss man ankreuzen, ob man aufgrund einer Erkrnakung etc. in der Schwangerschaft Gehaltseinbuen hatte. Ich hab zwar Beschftigungsverbot, aber ich bekomme ja mein Durchschnittsgehalt weiter. Also wrde ich da erstmal "nein" ankreuzen.

----------


## Salzi19

Ich habe den Antrag schon mal vorausgefllt, jetzt muss ich dann nur noch Name und Geburtsdatum vom Kind eintragen. 
Den Resturlaub aus dem Beschftigungsverbot werde ich im Anschluss an die Elternzeit beantragen bzw. mir dann wg. Stellenwechsel ausbezahlen lassen. 
Soweit ich wei hat die Dauer vom Elterngeld nichts mit der Dauer von der Elternzeit zu tun. Du musst auf jeden Fall die ersten 2 Monate als Basis-Elterngeld beantragen, bekommst aber das Mutterschaftsgeld plus den Arbeitgeberzuschuss (zumindest als gesetzlich Versicherte).

----------


## Miss

> Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Antrag zum Elterngeld angeschaut, weil es ja immer hie, man knne das ja schon vor der Geburt ausfllen. ABER, das geht ja gar nicht, ohne Name und Geburtsdatum vom Kind und die Geburtsurkunde muss man doch auch vorlegen  Also kann ich es doch erst nach der Geburt machen?
> 
> Auerdem gibt es da ein paar Punkte in dem Antrag, die ich nicht verstehe.
> 
> Punkt 1:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, wenn ich also direkt nach der Geburt 3 Wochen Resturlaub nehme, bekomme ich im ersten Lebensmonat des Kindes kein Elterngeld. Aber damit verfllt doch quasi ein Monat meiner 14 Monate Basiselterngeld?
> ...


Zu letzter Frage: Nein.

Ja, und Elterngeld kann man erst nach der Geburt beantragen, aber ggf. erforderliche Dokumente schon jetzt kopieren, besorgen etc.
Bescheinigung vom Arbeitgeber, Steuerbescheid oder Lohnabrechnungen.
Es macht m.E. berhaupt keinen Sinn whrend der Elternzeit Urlaub zu nehmen (aber in Gnze habe ich das auch alles nicht verstanden, auch wenn wir uns damit ne Weile beschftigt haben), man kann den Resturlaub ja in den nchsten zwei Jahren auch noch nehmen (oder sich ausbezahlen lassen), ist doch besser.

Und es macht durchaus Sinn, das Elterngeld dann sofort zu beantragen. Bei uns ging das relativ schnell (zwei Wochen, gleicher Monat Elterngeld), in der gleichen Stadt, andere Elterngeldstelle, (aber auch in anderen Stdten) dauert das auch mal ein paar Monate -ziemlich bel, wenn man auf das Geld angewiesen ist.

----------


## Lava

Naja, Sinn man es insofern, dass ich in dem Monat, in dem ich den Resturlaub nehme, da fr diese Zeit (in meinem Fall 3 Wochen) normales Gehalt bekomme. Dann hab ich zwar einen Monat Elterngeld weniger, aber theoretisch doch mehr Geld, oder?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Espressa

Die 8 Wochen Mutterschutz nach Geburt gelten als absolutes Beschftigungsverbot, du hast jedoch auf diese Zeiten Urlaubsanspruch. Ohne BV kann Frau diesen zb vor dem gesetzlichen Mutterschutz schon nehmen und somit frher „frei“ machen. In deinem Fall ist es nur sinnvoll, den Urlaub einfach nach der Elternzeit zu nehmen, alles andere bringt nur Nachteile.
Willst du kndigen, und hast noch Resturlaub, kndigst du eben zum Tag der Geburt + 12/14 Monate + Resturlaub.
Was genau bewegt dich dazu, irgendwie vorher Urlaub nehmen zu wollen?

----------


## Amy83

Da es unsere Abrechnungsstelle nie gebacken bekommt, habe ich fast jeden Monat irgendwelche Rckrechnungen mit dabei. Als ich dann Elterngeld beantragt habe, wurden die Rckrechnungen dann immer fr den betreffenden Monat „verbucht“, also nicht fr den Monat der Auszahlung. Daher denke ich, dass es nichts ndern sollte.
Um sicher zu gehen, kannst du ja evtl. bei der Elterngeldstelle nachfragen, je nachdem wie die bei dir so drauf sind.

----------


## Muriel

Ich musste am Ende des Bezugsraums immer noch Abrechnungen einreichen, dann wre verrechnet worden.

----------


## cicely

Danke fr eure Antworten! Amy83, also auch in Monaten, in denen du bereits Elterngeld bezogen hast, hast du Betrge aus Rckrechnungen berwiesen bekommen, die nicht vom Elterngeld abgezogen wurden? Das wr ja super bzw. dann bestnde ja Hoffnung dass ich nicht einen Monat Elterngeld fast komplett gestrichen kriege...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Wie gesagt musste ich am Ende alles einreichen und dann htte zurckgezahlt werden mssen, wenn da Eingnge gewesen wren.

----------


## tragezwerg

Bei mir war es so wie bei Amy. So lange es als Nachtrag fr Monat XY angegeben war, galt es nicht als Einkommen in der Elternzeit.

----------


## Amy83

@ cicely: nein,whrend der Bezugszeit hatte ich keine Nachzahlung. Aber fr die Berechnung war jeweils der „eigentliche“ Monat relevant. Also z.B. Nachzahlung im September fr Juni erhalten, zhlte dann zum Juni-Gehalt. Deshalb htte ich gedacht, dass dann analog bei dir eine Nachzahlung im November auch zum entsprechenden Monatsgehalt gezhlt wird und dann, da du ja schon den Hchstbeitrag hast, irrelevant ist.
Aber das ist nur eine Analogie! In meinem Kopf macht es Sinn  Aber keine Ahnung wie die Elterngeldstelle das sieht!

----------


## cicely

Wenn es fr die Zukunft nochmal jemanden betrifft: 
Ich habe die fragliche Abrechnung bei der Elterngeldtelle eingereicht, der korrigierte Bescheid ist jetzt da. Es ist tatschlich so, dass eine Nachzahlung (muss halt explizit als Rckrechnung/Nachzahlung auf der Abrechnung stehen) fr die Monate gilt fr die nachgezahlt wurde, nicht fr den Monat der Auszahlung. Man ist auf jeden Fall verpflichtet das zu melden, es fhrt aber maximal zu einer Erhhung (!) des Elterngeldes, nicht aber zu einem Abzug. Fr mich hat sich somit nichts gendert.  :Grinnnss!: 

Achja, ZBfS Bayern falls sich das bundeslandmig unterscheiden sollte.

----------


## Filia_Boehme79

Danke fr die Info cicely . Ich habe nmlich gerade dasselbe Problem. Du hast mir sehr geholfen.

----------


## abi07

Ich hnge mich hier mal dran, ist vielleicht eine spezielle Frage und vermutlich muss ich noch irgendeine Beratungshotline anrufen, aber vielleicht wei wer was: 

Ich bin aktuell noch in einer Klinik angestellt, bin aber seit mehreren Monaten coronabedingt im Beschftigungsverbot, im Mai beginnt der offizielle Mutterschutz, im Juni ist errechneter ET. Ab Dezember 2021 habe ich eine neue Stelle (keine Klinik, was ganz anderes). Unser Plan war jetzt, dass ich entsprechend bis einschlielich November 2021 in Elternzeit gehe, mein Mann dann ab Dezember. Jetzt habe ich ja aber keinerlei Urlaub im Jahr 2021 in Anspruch nehmen knnen. Und soweit ich informiert bin, sammle ich ja sowohl whrend des BV als auch whrend des Mutterschutzes weiterhin Urlaubsanspruch, nur whrend der Elternzeit nicht. 
Wenn ich dann aber zu Ende November kndige und vorher gar nicht wieder arbeite, dann wrde mir ja der Urlaub ausbezahlt werden - dann wrde mir das aber doch sicherlich vom Elterngeld abgezogen werden, oder? 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte das Problem verstndlich ausdrcken. Hab leider nirgendwo was zu dem Thema gefunden, ist vielleicht zu speziell...

Ich, die ich keine Ahnung habe, berlege jetzt, ob das zu umgehen ist, wenn mein Mann schon ab November Elternzeit macht und ich quasi nur bis einschlielich Oktober, dann "offiziell" einen Monat arbeite, in diesem aber meinen Resturlaub und ein paar berstunden nehme - da msste sich halt die Klinik drauf einlassen...oder denke ich da irgendwie falsch? 

Hoffe, es kann jemand ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

----------


## agouti_lilac

Hey,

zu der Ursprungsfrage kann ich leider nichts beisteuern, aber dir noch einen Hinweis geben: der Elternzeitmonat beginnt mit dem Tag der Geburt, aber nach Mutterschutz. Wenn das Kind also an beispielsweise an einem 18. zur Welt kommt, beginnt die Elternzeit auch an einem 18. und endet dementsprechend an einem 17. eines anderen Monats (je nachdem, wie lange die Elternzeit geht). Das wre dann auch noch zu bercksichtigen, wenn du "im Dezember" eine neue Stelle antreten willst. 
Am Besten, du telefonierst mal mit der Elterngeldstelle und fragst da genau nach.

----------


## vanilleeis

Meines Wissens nach (ohne Gewhr, meine Elternzeit ist 5 Jahre her) zhlt beim Elterngeld das Zuflussprinzip. Also es kommt darauf an, wann dir deine Urlaubstage ausbezahlt werden. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass sie dir erst nach Beendigung deines ersten Arbeitsverhltnis ausbezahlt werden und du zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Elterngeld (mehr) beziehst, sollte es unschdlich sein, somit nicht angerechnet werden. 
Ich weiss nicht, wo du aktuell arbeitest, aber wenn das ein kleinerer Betrieb/Praxis etc ist, kann es auch sein, dass du den Urlaubsanspruch in Mutterschutz/BV erstmal durchkmpfen musst. So war es bei mir, das hat mehrere Monate gedauert bis der Chef das eingesehen hat, dass er wirklich im Unrecht ist.

----------


## abi07

Arg versptet: Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten! Es ist letztlich so, wie ihr sagt, ich bekomme die Urlaubstage erst nach Ende der Elternzeit ausbezahlt und somit ist es nicht relevant.

Jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes Problem, das aber auch damit zusammenhngt: ich habe nun Elternzeit bis Mitte November, ab 1. Dezember beginnt die neue Stelle. Ich wusste vom Sonderkndigungsrecht zum Ende der Elternzeit, aber ich dachte, ich kann dennoch regulr unter Einhaltung der vertraglichen Kndigungsfrist zum 30.11. kndigen, was ich auch schriftlich getan habe, und dann meinen Resturlaub in der zweiten Novemberhlfte nehmen. Nun sagt aber die Personalabteilung, dass ich nur zum Ende der Elternzeit kndigen kann und das andere gesetzlich nicht mglich wre.

Ich habe folgende Passagen gefunden:

https://www.arbeitsrechte.de/kuendig...er-elternzeit/

https://familienportal.de/familienpo...ndigen--124814

https://www.gloistein-partner.de/elt...es-zu-beachten

Ich verstehe das so, dass dieses Kndigen zum Ende der Elternzeit nur ein zustzliches Recht ist, aber ich dennoch auch zu Ende November, also rund 2 Wochen nach Ende der Elternzeit, kndigen kann. Oder bin ich zu doof?

----------


## abi07

Nur zur Auflsung obigen Problems, falls es jemandem mal hnlich ergehen sollte: Nachdem ich der Personalabteilung die obigen Links zugeschickt hatte, wurde meine Kndigung zu Ende November akzeptiert und ich kann die Zeit zwischen Elternzeitende und Ende November mit Resturlaub abgelten.

----------


## Lava

Frage zur Berechnung des Elterngelds im ersten Lebensmonat. Wenn mein Mann fr den ersten Lebensmonat auch Basiselterngeld beziehen will, das Kind aber Mitte des Kalendermonats geboren wird, dann hat er ja "leider" fr den ersten Monat ein Einkommen, was aufs Elterngeld angerechnet wird. Sehe ich das richtig? Der Elterngeldrechner hat ihm fr diesen Fall nmlich nur 618,25 ausgerechnet, statt der vollen 1800.

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Frage zur Berechnung des Elterngelds im ersten Lebensmonat. Wenn mein Mann fr den ersten Lebensmonat auch Basiselterngeld beziehen will, das Kind aber Mitte des Kalendermonats geboren wird, dann hat er ja "leider" fr den ersten Monat ein Einkommen, was aufs Elterngeld angerechnet wird. Sehe ich das richtig? Der Elterngeldrechner hat ihm fr diesen Fall nmlich nur 618,25€ ausgerechnet, statt der vollen 1800€.


Jap.
Das ist leider so. In dem Fall wre dann fr den ersten Monat evtl. Elterngeld Plus die sinnvollere Variante. Aber da msst ihr mal schauen....

----------


## epeline

Aber es zhlen doch Lebensmonate und nicht Kalendermonate?

----------


## McBeal

> Aber es zhlen doch Lebensmonate und nicht Kalendermonate?


So ist es. Mein Mann hat auch bei Kind zwei und drei den ersten Monat Elternzeit gehabt (und dazu einmal den fnften und einmal den zehnten) und da gab es keine Probleme mit der Zahlung, gab jeweils den Hchstsatz einschlielich Geschwisterbonus von 1980 Euro im Monat. Und beide sind nicht am 1. geboren.

LG
Ally

----------


## Lava

> Aber es zhlen doch Lebensmonate und nicht Kalendermonate?


Aber nehmen wir an, das Kind wird Mitte November geboren. Mein Mann arbeitet also noch den halben November und kriegt Ende November das Gehalt dafr. Dann hat er doch im ersten Lebensmonat ein Einkommen, was angerechet werden muss  :Nixweiss: 

Hab im Elterngeldrechner auch mal Elterngeld Plus probiert, aber da kommt das gleiche raus wie mit dem Basiselterngeld.

----------


## epeline

Angenommen, das Kind wird am 15.11. geboren. Dann ist der erste Lebensmonat der 15.11. bis 14.12.
In diesem Zeitraum hat dein Mann doch dann kein Gehalt. Der Bezugszeitraum steht ja auf dem Lohnzettel drauf.

Bei Elterngeld Plus bekommt man nur die Hlfte des berechneten EG ausgezahlt, dafr aber doppelt so lang

----------


## Lava

Hm, also ist es dann egal, wann das Geld ausgezahlt wird?
Hab im Internet einige Beispiele gefunden von Selbststndigen, die z.B. vierteljhrlich Geld ausgezahlt bekommen. Da wird vorgeschlagen, fr den Monat der Auszahlung tatschlich keinen Elterngeldmonat zu nehmen. Ebenso, wenn ein Kund eine schon lange ausstehende Rechnung bezahlt.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## epeline

Fr so ganz spezielle Situationen wrde ich die EG Stelle oddr Schwangerenberatung befragen.
Nachzahlungen werden ja ungerechterweise auch fr den Erhaltsmonat berechnet

----------


## Lava

Also irgendso eine Beratungsstelle im Internet habe ich gefragt. Die meinten, dass Gehalt vor Beginn der Elternzeit htte keinen Einfluss.  :Grinnnss!:

----------

